# Silverado humming noise



## Millertyme

I have a 2000 silverado 4wd. I was getting a humming noise from what sounds like the front end (hard to tell). I can hear it best when on the highway at about 65mph. I notice it more when i let off the gas, although I think it still remains while giving it gas. The noise does not go away when I swerve from side to side. I thought it might be wheel bearing but I wasnt sure what side. I bought a new one and put it on the drivers side. The noise remained so I put it on passenger side and that didnt help either. If it is not wheel bearing, what else could it be? The sound it makes is like driving down the highway with huge tires on.


----------



## D-rock

Sounds like a front diff going out


----------



## Millertyme

is there any way to diagnose this problem?


----------



## D-rock

You sort of already did, you narrowed out bearings, tires make noise regardless of pedal load, front diff whines differently under load and no load. Try shifting into 4wd and see what the noise does, see if it changes. It may be best to take it to a shop so they can drive it up on a rack and listen from under the vehicle. A front diff rebuilt probably isn't cheap. You can have a fluid service done, see if any nasty metal pieces and stuff comes out. it has a magnet on it to catch pieces (i think)


----------



## ukrkoz

hey, i have same noise! have 2000 Silverado LT extended cab. it does not humm all the time, but does it after extended drives. humm comes somewhere from right below the front row seats. it's faint and is irrelevant to RPMs. it comes driving or now, so diff theory is not working. you can sit in P and step out and hear it. 
to me, it sounds like a pump working. whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. the only thing that is in that area is transmission. i had this asked about a year ago in Chevy forum, no one knows what it could be. it drives fine. i stopped paying attention to it.

maybe it is fuel pump working? also, there's some sort of a pump in transmission too.


----------



## Millertyme

definitely not fuel pump. I just did it 2 years ago. Its inside the massive 33 gallon tank. im gonna check my gear oil in front differential tomorrow.


----------



## ukrkoz

keep in mind, mine does that humm driving or not. i can park, step out, and hear it. it is more pronounced on the driver side, right about where cab ends and bed starts. like i said, there are only transmission and fuel tank there. btw, fuel pump is all the way up in the tank, not buried inside of 27 gallons of gas. mine is 27, not 33.


----------



## rusty baker

Maybe it hums, because it doesn't know the words.:laughing:


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ukrkoz

i have enough words cometh out of my wife's mouth. lord save me from my truck start talking to me.


----------



## D-rock

So Millertyme, does it make the noise driving and sitting at idle?? or just driving, that will make a big difference where you look. Extended cab trucks have a 26-27 gallon tank, regular cab with long bed have 33-34 gallon tank.


----------



## Millertyme

no it only makes the sound when i am going about 65. I hear it more when i let off the gas. As a matter of fact it seems to be getting quieter every day. Although I never really did anything...well i changed the wheel bearings on both sides and it didnt work. it still made the sound but now it seems to be slowly going away.


----------



## D-rock

Millertyme said:


> no it only makes the sound when i am going about 65. I hear it more when i let off the gas. As a matter of fact it seems to be getting quieter every day. Although I never really did anything...well i changed the wheel bearings on both sides and it didnt work. it still made the sound but now it seems to be slowly going away.



Have you just tried to rotate the tires to narrow that out?


----------



## ukrkoz

WELL, MAYBE JUST LET IT GO AWAY AND DON'T BECOME OBSESSED WITH IT. sorry, forgot caps were on. it's a GM truck. supposed to make all kinds of noises by design.


----------



## Millertyme

thanks ukrkoz thats what i was thinking. im only looking to get about 8 more months out of this truck then ill be getting a new one. It just hard when the thing is paid off, it makes me not want a new truck , it nice having no payment.


----------



## ukrkoz

don't sell it. drive it to death. be nice to it and keep it. nothing is better than paid for vehicle. why would you get yourself into debt again? it starts? drives you where you need to? hauls? what else do you need? oh, i know. small subwoofer, so you don't hear that humm. $140 amazon, no big deal.


----------



## Marty1Mc

ukrkoz said:


> don't sell it. drive it to death. be nice to it and keep it. nothing is better than paid for vehicle. why would you get yourself into debt again? it starts? drives you where you need to? hauls? what else do you need? oh, i know. small subwoofer, so you don't hear that humm. $140 amazon, no big deal.


Agreed. Nothing you have stated so far would make me even think about getting rid of it. My truck is 26 yrs old and runs fine. It doesn't run like new, but it runs well enough that I see no reason to spend $20k to fix the little things it may need. I will just spend a week and go through it.

Also, don't rule out tires as the culprit. I have seen bad tires (that otherwise look fine) emulate all kinds of issues from bad wheel bearings with noise to bad steering components due to vibration.

If the noise is truly a problem, it will get worse and will become fairly easy to determine. If it stays the same, then I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it.


----------



## ukrkoz

every time i rotate tires i have new noises that go away. it's a GM pickup. they had 6 page letter out once, explaining, how it is "normal" to have all kinds of noises. so, like i said - GOOD Pioneer head unit and a sub makes wonders to those noises.
btw, also check if you do not have something stuck under, like a plastic bag or else. tree branches. other junk.


----------



## Millertyme

thats my plan is to keep it, my wifes car will be paid off in 8 months. Ideally there will be no payments at all for us. Just repair bills. Which im ok with. I plan to drive it till its dead, but gas is a killer...150$ a week


----------



## ukrkoz

comes with the truck. get a spare, 95 or so Civic, manual, for commuting. 45mpg, can't kill. be happy. put a basic insurance on it, liability only plus hit and run. reduce insurance on truck from comprehensive to storage, it's like 10 bucks a month. drive Civic, use truck only for what it's designed for - hauls.


----------



## kenmore

My buddy had a 2001 silverado and had a humming noise coming from the front drivers side. Only heard it at highway speeds. Very faint and didn't start til about 50k. Turns out when he got his tires rotated and balanced they noticed a very small vibration from that tire on the machine.
They mentioned it to him when they were done and he had them pull the tire off and noticed it had broken cords. He just got new tires not long ago and the sound went away. The truck drove fine was steering fine etc. Just had a humming noise.
One more note that my wife has an issue with. It's better to pay 500 every 6 months on my truck for repairs more gas etc. Than it is to buy a new vehicle for a little better fuel mileage and more expensive insurance plus 300-500 a monthly for a new car payment. The wife loves new cars. But I love my '02 F150. I would love a new pickup. But not enough to retire a perfectly good truck. A brand new truck will be old at some point too. Save the cash now and pay cash for your next one. Nothing like being debt free.


----------

